# Drift Boat or Pontoon Boat ???



## Al Hansen

My wife and I have been spending some time up on the Gorge and River below the dam. Our son and daughter-in-law are avid fly fisher persons. They have their own drift boat and have been taking us along on the drifts down the river. My sweet heart is about ready to retire and has commented that fly fishing could be her new passion in life. My dilemma is ........ well guys I'm not getting any younger. :shock: I watched our son row against that wind last time there and it was tuff. I have been looking at drift boats and pontoons. Do any of you own either. If so, why did you buy what you did ? Advantages ? Disadvantages ? Makes ? Models ? I've seen Clackacraft, Hyde and Creek Company Pontoons (two and three person). Any info would help. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Grandpa D

A drift boat is the best thing there is for rivers.
The versatility of a pontoon or raft must be considered though.
You can add a trolling motor to a drift boat just like you do a pontoon.
A drift boat will not weather rot like a pontoon.

If it were me, I would go with the drift boat.


----------



## middlefork

Drift boats are nice if you are not on rocky rivers or know how to row them well on rocky rivers. Rafts and pontoons are more forgiving. If you are just going to float the Green all would work.

A little secret with the wind, if you are fighting an up canyon wind tie off your bail bucket with about 4-5 ft of stout cord to the front of the boat and let it drift in the current. the current will help you pull the boat down river.


----------



## wyogoob

I vote drift boat.


----------



## Al Hansen

I know drift boat will hold the value better. But finding one at a decent price would be the key. Maybe in the fall when the companies start dumping the boats.


----------



## Chaser

I would vote drift boat as well. They can be used on still water as well, and the two of you could spend the time together, and have all the gear and supplies you need for a comfortable day on the water. While it is tough to sit and row in place and upstream to do laps through a run, you could just use the anchor more often than most do to keep you in the sweet spot as long as you would like.


----------



## GaryFish

This might just be the prettiest dang drift boat I've ever seen. And the price is freaky good in my view.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... earch=pram


----------



## GaryFish

And here is one more for a REALLY good price. I don't know if you are up for a wood drift boat, but I love the looks of this one as well.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... ift%20boat


----------



## Packfish

Have had drift boats and still have pontoons- love the woodie drift boats just not into the up keep.
Really like Clacka crafts but I think I am going to lean to the newer rafts for my next venture. This idea
http://www.streamtechboats.com/fishing_boats.html


----------



## Al Hansen

Packfish said:


> Have had drift boats and still have pontoons- love the woodie drift boats just not into the up keep.
> Really like Clacka crafts but I think I am going to lean to the newer rafts for my next venture. This idea
> http://www.streamtechboats.com/fishing_boats.html


Wow. $6500. Theres a couple of pontoons all set up from $2000 on up. My issue is I'm getting old. Don't know if I can row one of the dang Hydes or Clackacrafts down a long river. Let me know how the Raft or pontoons compare in the rowing department. Thanks.


----------



## Grandpa D

More drag with a raft.
They still maneuver well though.


----------



## middlefork

Best of both worlds
http://www.nrsweb.com/shop/product.asp? ... eptid=1132


----------



## wyogoob

Al Hansen said:


> ....................................................
> Wow. $6500. Theres a couple of pontoons all set up from $2000 on up. My issue is I'm getting old. Don't know if I can row one of the dang Hydes or Clackacrafts down a long river. Let me know how the Raft or pontoons compare in the rowing department. Thanks.


Row? Rowing's complicated. I just drift.

I think the pontoons row much easier, but they're not very comfortable for old people like you.


----------



## Packfish

The raft I would get I can pick up used in great condition for $2 to 3 grand. The drag on the newer rafts aren't what the older styles have. Rowing down any river- let's say the SO Fork of the Snake is tiring if you're at the oars all day and you need some experience. Another alternative for some rivers- not all is a 14 ft deep sided Jon with a jetfoot 25 to 30 horse.
You take 1 vehichle- put in and run up river then float back down- oaring down isn't as easy as a drfit boat but it isn't a killer. Then anything you don't like going thru or want to go back up and drift a section over again you just hit start. I've got a brother that just hit 70 this week- lives in IF has a clackacraft and the jon boat jetfoot set up-
it's getting tougher for him with the drift boat so uses the Jon more often. It's a pretty sweet set up


----------



## kochanut

why not get the best of both worlds?

http://www.northforkoutdoors.com/2012ca ... age10.html

its also made here in UT, and can take a gas motor.


----------



## Packfish

kochanut said:


> why not get the best of both worlds?
> 
> http://www.northforkoutdoors.com/2012ca ... age10.html
> 
> its also made here in UT, and can take a gas motor.


Nice outfit- sure would like to try it first on some bad water though


----------



## kochanut

Packfish said:


> kochanut said:
> 
> 
> 
> why not get the best of both worlds?
> 
> http://www.northforkoutdoors.com/2012ca ... age10.html
> 
> its also made here in UT, and can take a gas motor.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice outfit- sure would like to try it first on some bad water though
Click to expand...

i get back to UT in novemeber, if there is oeen water around that time i will strap the gas motor to it and let you go for a ride if you want to


----------



## Packfish

Might take you up on that


----------



## Al Hansen

Well , we took the plunge. Bought a Hyde Lo-Profile Drift boat. Go get it tomorrow. I'll put up some picks when we get it home in a day or so. Thanks guys for all the input.


----------



## wyogoob

Al Hansen said:


> Well , we took the plunge. Bought a Hyde Lo-Profile Drift boat. Go get it tomorrow. I'll put up some picks when we get it home in a day or so. Thanks guys for all the input.


Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!

uh...get everyone off the river.


----------



## Al Hansen

With enough Gentleman Jack I think I can get it up to enough speed to tow a skier ???


----------



## wyogoob

Al Hansen said:


> With enough Gentleman Jack I think I can get it up to enough speed to tow a skier ???


They tell me the pointy thing goes down the river first. Hell, I don't why it should make any difference. 

I can help you shuttle the vehicles. So stop by Evingston and we will go together. I will row. I guarantee it's the funniest thing you will ever see.


----------

